# Coventry campsite needed



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a campsite with easy access to central Coventry (Croft Road)?

We're going in the van from Sunday 17th August until either the Friday or Saturday. We need somewhere that allows children and we have to be at the ice rink in Croft Road by car early each morning. 

I've found Hollyfast Caravan Park in Allesley but wondered whether anyone who knows the area had any better ideas.

Thanks,
Viv


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Are you going to Ikea?!?!?! :lol: 

There are sites at Kenilworth with a good bus service, or there is Stratford.
Sorry cannot be more helpful, not stayed around there yet.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

No, we're going to an international skate camp at the ice rink but I might be tempted if it's nearby!  

Viv


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Check this out on Google
http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=campsite+coventry&meta=


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

tokkalosh said:


> Check this out on Google
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=campsite+coventry&meta=


Thanks, I have been through them and the best I can come up with (that allows kids) is Hollyfast.

I just wondered if anyone from the area knows better or knows what the traffic's like. They say on their website that it's a 5 minute drive to the centre. I don't know yet how early we'll be starting - it may be that traffic isn't an issue.

Viv


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I have my friend from Coventry with me at the moment.

That site is on the main road into the city - a bus would be a better option because of parking.

Are you towing a car?

There is a park and ride at the Memorial Park.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Viv,

Coventry first thing in the morning is a nightmare between 7.30 and 9am

Holyfast prob your best bet but there is a cs CCC

Mr S Wells
Hollyfast Farm,
Coventry Road,
Aldermans Green
Coventry
CV2 1NU
Tel 02476 318048

Jacquie


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

tokkalosh said:


> I have my friend from Coventry with me at the moment.
> 
> That site is on the main road into the city - a bus would be a better option because of parking.
> 
> ...


There will be either two or three mums each with one daughter, so at least one will drive a car up. Depending how early it starts (they say early so that could be anything from 5.30am onwards!) buses might not be an option. Also hopefully we'll have very tired children at the end of the day so it will be easier to pile them into a car with all their kit. 

Apparently there's a car park beside or opposite the rink so I think we'll probably be early enough to miss the traffic and will be able to park.

Thanks, Jacquie - I couldn't find that one on the CCC website.

Viv


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

*Coventry campsite*

Somers Wood in Meriden is supposed to be very nice and there are pubs/shops/Fish and Chip shop in walking distance.
Holyfast is right on the edge of Coventry and there isn't much around.
Also note that Holyfast has a strict leaving time, I was up there looking at MHs (they are a dealer as well), a departing camper was having a huge row about paying for an extra day, from memory it was only just after lunch.
From Meriden is a short driver down the A45 (dual carriageway) and then down the Holyhead Road straight into the centre.
Ikea is very near the skate rink.
On the way back out there is a Morrisons on the Holyhead Road.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Coventry campsite*



iconnor said:


> Somers Wood in Meriden is supposed to be very nice and there are pubs/shops/Fish and Chip shop in walking distance.
> Holyfast is right on the edge of Coventry and there isn't much around.
> Also note that Holyfast has a strict leaving time, I was up there looking at MHs (they are a dealer as well), a departing camper was having a huge row about paying for an extra day, from memory it was only just after lunch.
> From Meriden is a short driver down the A45 (dual carriageway) and then down the Holyhead Road straight into the centre.
> ...


Unfortunately Somers Wood is adults only - I saw it and that's the one I would have gone for had they allowed children. 

Viv


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I've also found 

Fern House Farm,
Tamworth Road 
Coventry
CV7 8AA 

but I can't find any reviews - anyone know anything about it?

Viv


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Bump - just in case anyone who's been out all day has any ideas.  

Viv


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Last bump just in case.......

Viv


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

*Fern House Farm*

Fern House Farm is the middle of nowhere shops wise and this is quite a busy road. No pub within reasonable walking distance either.
Strangely I have driven down that road many many times and have never noticed it!


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Litcher

Been away so catching up with things.

We live just outside Coventry and hollyfast will be your best bet, as for leaving the site early in the morning that is something you will have to run by the owners when you ring up and book. I know there is parking prior to entering the site so might be an option to leave the car there so you are able to get out. Getting into Coventry in rush hour can be a nightmare by any means of transport.

There is a pub with in walking distance probably 15mins or you could drive to numerous pubs in the area.

Hollyfast is in the country side and as far as i can remember is a nice site with a little park and a games room,


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

bauldy said:


> Hi Litcher
> 
> Been away so catching up with things.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bauldy, that's where I've booked. They seem ok about us going out early and we should miss the rush hour so hopefully we'll have no problems.

Viv


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi 

Have lived in Coventry for 54 years (sad i know) The Ice rink is just off junction 7 of the ring road and if you come into Cov from Hollyfast via the tamworth rd you will hit the ring road at jnc 9 so turn right at ring road. It only takes 10 mins to drive all the way round the ring road so if you get it wrong just drive all the way round till you find jnc 7 (Red box with white numbers normaly top left corner of sign) There is a multi storey car park at the ice rink, its all called "The Sky Dome" 

The jnc numbers for the ring road go clockwise 1 to 9

The junctions happen very quickly so jnc 9 to 7 is no more than half a mile if that.

Martyn


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Martyn, I'll take a print of that with me. At least we're likely to be so early that we can go round and round a relatively empty ring road for as many times as it takes! 

Viv


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Just an update! We stayed at Hollyfast from Sunday until today. Everyone was very friendly and helpful.

When I checked in I explained that the girls wouldn't be finished until at least 3.30pm today and asked whether there was anywhere I could park up after leaving the pitch. They said I could stay on the pitch until we were ready to leave. Later I saw on the information sheet that late departures were allowed, with a £5 charge up to 4.30pm and an extra night after that. We weren't charged any extra.

The site was fine - clean, hot showers, quiet in the evenings which suited us as we had to be up at 4.45am. We parked the cars in the carpark by the toilets so we didn't disturb anyone and it took around 10 minutes to drive to the rink.

There's a car park opposite the rink, the Moat Street car park, which costs £2 for the day, with tickets which allow cars to leave and return.
And yes, I did go to Ikea - it was next door to the rink so we went there each day to have our 95p breakfasts with free tea or coffee (with a family card) so we could thaw out.

So all in all a successful visit. Thank you all for your help and if the girls do the camp again next year we will use Hollyfast again..

Just a pity they couldn't do anything about the rain!!

Viv


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

I come from Allesley park in Coventry. Allesley is your best bet. There is a bus from the village right into the centre. About 20 mins. Also, there are lots of car parks in the centre. There is a good ring road with lots of exits to all parts of the city centre. I called in there yesterday (lots of family there) on the way back from Iceland (the country) Mind you, if there is a event on locally, they tend to get booked up very quickly!!
Ros


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Coventry campsite - update*

Hi Ros, thanks but we've just come back! We were pleased with the site but I don't think the bus would have been any good - they had to be at the rink by 5.45am some mornings :roll:

I've tried amending the title this time but I don't know whether it will work.

Viv


----------

